# HELP TORTOISE ATE DOG POOP!



## oliviaTORTOISE (Oct 3, 2013)

My tortoise was roaming outside and she caught the eye of some poop! I thought she was munching on some weeds or grass and I went over there and her face was in a lump of hairy poop! I know who the poop belongs to because there is this dog who ALWAYS poops in the yard!


The poop belongs to this REALLY old dog! He is sick and his poo is hairy and it's really gross!!! And I'm super worried because Olivia took like 6 BIG chunks out of it! Will Olivia become sick? Will it effect her? I'm really worried about worms in her body?!! Super worried! Thanks for ANY advice!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 3, 2013)

Lets hope that dog isn't on heartworm meds. That would be my concern.

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Oct 3, 2013)

I think he might be he is old and really sick...


----------



## wellington (Oct 3, 2013)

If you know who the dog belongs to, go ask them if their dog is on any medication. Let them know why you have a concern.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 3, 2013)

wellington said:


> If you know who the dog belongs to, go ask them if their dog is on any medication. Let them know why you have a concern.



I agree with this advice. Might also make them think before allowing their dog to poop on your yard again.


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Oct 3, 2013)

I do not have any information but do you think she will throw up?


----------



## reatrocity (Oct 3, 2013)

Ughhh!! People are so irresponsible over their pets, and give other pet owners a bad name. Pick up all the poop and leave it on their doorstep.  JKJK! But we can dream.


----------



## ben awes (Oct 3, 2013)

oliviaTORTOISE said:


> My tortoise was roaming outside and she caught the eye of some poop! I thought she was munching on some weeds or grass and I went over there and her face was in a lump of hairy poop! I know who the poop belongs to because there is this dog who ALWAYS poops in the yard!
> 
> 
> The poop belongs to this REALLY old dog! He is sick and his poo is hairy and it's really gross!!! And I'm super worried because Olivia took like 6 BIG chunks out of it! Will Olivia become sick? Will it effect her? I'm really worried about worms in her body?!! Super worried! Thanks for ANY advice!






Wow, sorry to hear that. I't's amazing what we as tort owners have to worry about. Too bad torts don't understand that eating poop is just not a very, lets say.....elegant, or.....appealing thing to do. There are lots of great things to eat - poop just does not need to be on the list!


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Oct 3, 2013)

Ben awes
Hhaha! Yah it's true! If a dig poos PICK IT UP it either ends up on somebody's shoes or some other pet....


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Oct 4, 2013)

NASTYYY..... Hairy?? LOL.... WELL I hope that your tort is ok. I would deff find out who the owner is and tell them they NEED to pick up there dog poo because you have pets too. I can't stand ppl that bring there dogs out for a walk and don't pick there SH*T up Literally. Please keep us updated on what happens.


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Oct 4, 2013)

Today she is doing good! She has not throw up


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 4, 2013)

She will not throw up. My sullie does this if i miss poop in my yard. By the way i faithfully clean up poop in my yard when ever my dogs are out. Sometimes it just happens. And my dogs dont have hairy poop. It is disgusting..i just about throw up myself when ever it happens. But my dogs aren't on meds. Torts can smell animal poop, even bird poop a mile away. They will go after it. I would worry about the dog being on meds or having worms.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Oct 4, 2013)

mine sometimes eat it too when I forgot it... and they're all super healthy so don't worry about it. when you should be worried is if your dogs eat regular Dewormer...

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! Super relived to hear that! She is perfectly fine and your right she will not throw up! She is healthy right now I hope. She is acting normal


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2013)

Likely if the dog is old and ill looking....no meds are being given, I mean if they were then the dog likely would not look ill...also, hair in the poo is likely a result of the dog licking himself....


----------

